# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Grzybica penisa? Ropa,leki średnio działają. Makabra

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. 

Rok temu miałem grzybicę penisa, dostalem fluconazole i clotrimazolum.. wygląda na to, że nie wyleczyłem się wtedy do końca. Niedawno zobaczyłem, że znowu jest trochę czerwone. Zaczołem smarować clotrimazolum i wziąłem 300 miligramów fluconazolu. Najpirw 200, potem 100. Niestey robiło się coraz gorzej. Przestałem smarować clotrumazolum i poszedłem do dermatologa, dostałem travocort. Smarowalem przez 3/4 dni bez żadnych efektów. Najgorsze jest to, że maść po jakimś czasie robiła się żółta. To znaczy że wydobywa się ropa. Poszedłem raz jeszcze. Dostałem Pimafucort i 14 dniową kurację fluconazolem po 100 mg dziennie. Smaruje juz 4 dni i nie wiedzę większych efektów. Mniej picze niż przy travocortcie, pewnie dzięki sterydowi, ale po nocy maść wygląda jak żółty glut. Połowa sczególnie w dolnej części żołędzia, zbiera sie jakby śluz, cała ta dolna część plus dolna część napletka jest strasznie czerwona, góra żołędzia jest ok. od połowy robią się czerwone plamy. duże... Chciałbym żeby to cholerstwo już mi przeszło. Może ktoś mi pomóc??? przemywałem też solą fizjologiczną. Mam jeszcze w zanadrzu maść triderm, jeszcze jej nigdy nie używałem ale nie wiem czy jest sens zmieniać. nigdy nie widziałem tak paskudnej i opornej grzybicy. A wszystko zaczęło się w 3\4 tygodnie temu kiedy się przeziebiłem , jakas wirusowa infekcja która ciągnęła się ponad 3 tygodnie, dopiero wczoraj sie lepiej poczułem. Dostałem na to eurespal i groprinosin. może te 2 rzeczy są powiązane. nie wiem. od około 3 lat nie brałem żadnego antybiotyku, bo nie chodze do lekarza z pierwszą lepszą grypą itp. Mam 26 lat. Pije kefiry i jem jogurty  :Smile:

----------


## Kuba007

W przypadku leczenia grzybicy trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość i  poczekać na efekty 2-3 tygodnie. Na Pana miejscu kontynuowałbym doustną terapię fluconazolem i konsekwentnie smarował zmiany maścią Pimafucort przez okres co najmniej miesiąca. Jeśli po 4 tygodniach nie będzie poprawy, trzeba zweryfikować czy rzeczywiście jest to grzybica czy infekcja bakteryjna. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i konsekwentnie smarował zmiany maścią Pimafucort przez okres co najmniej miesiąca.


Po miesiącu to chłopu fiut odpadnie po tym syfie pimafucorcie. Mi od tej maści porobiły się ranki, nadżerki i ból że cho cho.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Primafukort jest prawdopodobnie przyczyną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Równiez odradzam wszystkim pimafucort. Ta maśc powinna być zabroniona do stosowania na intymne sprawy. Jest za mocna. Powoduje nadkarzenie opornymi bakterimi, uczula, wywołuje rumień, rozszeża naczynka krwionośne. 
Nie idzie się po niej wyleczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałem pimafucort i mam nadżerki i rany z których leci ropa na żołędziu i dookoła :/ wygląda to strasznie. Lekarz, wzioł wymaz i na razie czekam. Ma ktoś jakiś sprawdzony sposób na szybką regeneracje ranek? Ja obecnie dwa razy dziennie robię okład z rivanolu potem przymoczkę w rumianku + raz dziennie antybiotyk levoxa. Smarowałem na noc kremem ale szczypie jak cholera. Macie jakieś sprawdzone sposoby na regeneracje po tym gównie? bo mój żołądź wygląda jak jesień średniowiecza, otwarte ranki mnóstwo ropy i trochę krwi.

----------

